# Critique Kastle v.h. Basjes Huis



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Please critique my pup...and my stack. I've never stacked a dog before so I'm going to post a ton of pics and if you could also tell me which stacks are "better" and why and what to work on?

Here is his face at 12 weeks:


Onto the "stacked" pics...I know the lighting isn't all that great either...He's 13 weeks old now






He moved but I thought it was an ok pic


Here he self-stacked


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

He's very cute, but you stacked him backwards 

The leg closest to the camera should be extended behind him.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Oooppppsss LOL well, we'll try that tomorrow-ish haha

Any comments on his structure beyond me stacking backwards? hehe

It would appear that since I'm used to TAKING the stacked photos, I stacked him the way he should look to me...while the camera was on the other side of him *sigh* lol


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't know about structure, but also the grass is covering his pasterns, so try stacking on a sidewalk or solid surface next time.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Getting him away from those Daisies will help, too  Hard to see his topline.

He's got nice bone, though


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think the sun and background takes away from the topline. Hard to see his structure with the busy background.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Okie dokie! I dragged Jason outside bright and early when it was daylight but the sun was not yet blaring on our house. The lighting for the pics are good (IMO) and I stacked him the reverse way (I'm an idiot). AND you can see his feet  He's getting to be quite patient with this!!!

I know his neck is at sort of an odd angle because he's looking at me but there's no way around that at this point without outside assistance.



Please excuse the peanut butter on his muzzle


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

I like the first of this lot of pics, he is a little bridged but looks good
Lovely bone
I like his front and rear angulation
His looks to have nice tight feet too which i love
i also like his topline
He looks to have good breadth of thigh and nice short hocks
Good luck with him


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

istie said:


> I like the first of this lot of pics, he is a little bridged but looks good
> Lovely bone
> I like his front and rear angulation
> His looks to have nice tight feet too which i love
> ...


Thank you!!!

Could you explain the "bridging"? Is it the way that I set him up or physically just the way he is? 

I really appreciate the critique


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

No critique from me, but he is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

istie said:


> I like the first of this lot of pics, he is a little bridged but looks good
> Lovely bone
> I like his front and rear angulation
> His looks to have nice tight feet too which i love
> ...


I don't know what bridged means but he looks (very) slightly short in the body. But that could be because he has such good bone. Maybe slightly east-west? Nice front and back and head. Very masculine. He's a beauty.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know how to critique.
i like the way your pup looks.
i also like the contrast of the pics.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i don't know how to critique.
> i like the way your pup looks.
> i also like the contrast of the pics.


^^^^^ That's what I really meant to say.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

When someone uses the term "bridged"...it means that his front legs are not completely straight underneath his body....they are somewhat "forward"...and it does not show the correct angles of the front shoulder & upper-arm of the dog.

Pretty pup!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

FG167 said:


> Could you explain the "bridging"? Is it the way that I set him up or physically just the way he is?


Bridging means the dog is leaning back. In Kastle's case it's probably from trying to look up at you.

Keep the bait low - at the dogs head height - and that should fix the problem.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: He's so cute!!

I think he looks great! He's going to be a stunner when he grows up. 

This thread explains bridging and has some stacking tips http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/157451-stacking-dos-donts.html

I think you did a great job in round 2 

**ETA** I am slow today 2 people already beat me to bridging


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

It'll be interesting to see what he grows into


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

This little thing is FREAKING cute!!!!!


----------

